# Your opinions on Brainworx bx_subsynth



## musicalweather (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm considering Brainworx bx-subsynth, currently on sale at PluginAlliance for $49. I don't own any bass enhancing plugins (whether additive or EQ), and this looks like a good way to get that ribcage-rattling bass that you hear in movie theaters. 

I write mostly orchestral music, including hybrid, and I'm starting to delve into electronic music. 

I guess there are alternatives, more or less in the same ballpark pricewise: Voxengo's LF Max Punch, Waves' Maxx Bass or Renaissance Bass, and BassBooster VST by Syncersoft. 

Appreciate any thoughts you care to share about the Brainworx one or any of the others.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 2, 2018)

I think it is pretty darned cool. I happen to have a dBX 120XP in hardware, and this is the first time I can say I like the plugin better than my hardware. The plugin is more flexible. I bought the native version from Plugin-Alliance, but both native and UAD versions are currently on sale for $49.

If nothing else you will have fun with it.


----------



## MPortmann (Jan 2, 2018)

Easy to overuse and abuse, versatile and has different functions than Maxx Bass. The presets are good starting points, mostly too intense for my purposes but easy to tweak and be more subtle. Between the two I have everything needed to add that depth and weight when needed. Steal at that price. There are many gems in the Plugin Alliance sale!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 2, 2018)

I love BX Digital Mastering EQ and Mono Maker.

But for bass enhancement the best bass I get is track/buss duplication, apply hyper accurate HPF and roll it back to taste.
Merge the tracks after boosting the level on the edited track.
This is a rap house specialty, might not be what you’re looking for, but I use this live and run the signal to a Sub, a lowly Behringer B1200D, and bass players fear my drones.

When I do a 6 Oscillator power chord from Dual Roland SE-02s every brotha’ in the House is smiling.


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 4, 2018)

I compared it to UAD’s Little Labs VOG and ended up buying VOG.


----------



## pixel (Jan 6, 2018)

I have stripped down version (it's free i think) and I love it. I like to replace low end of kick drums because BX-subsynth have really powerful and punchy low end. 
Waves' Maxx Bass or Renaissance Bass are not the same. BX synthesize sub bass while Waves generate upper harmonics.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm bumping this thread because bx_subsynth is currently on sale for $49.99 with voucher code SUBSYNTH-4999.

The offer ends at July 22, 11:59 pm California Time.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 21, 2020)

Replaced Rbass for me in most applications on the sub bass processing. Subsynth lets me dial in the sub better with the extra options and gives more control.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 22, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Replaced Rbass for me in most applications on the sub bass processing. Subsynth lets me dial in the sub better with the extra options and gives more control.



Every time Ive used Rbass and checked the result in a studio, the bass has destroyed the speakers (as a metaphore, so to say). It is too massive, not even a petite touch of it seems to work, but hey, maybe for massive movie sounds okay.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 22, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Every time Ive used Rbass and checked the result in a studio, the bass has destroyed the speakers (as a metaphore, so to say). It is too massive, not even a petite touch of it seems to work, but hey, maybe for massive movie sounds okay.


RBass has to be used sparingly to get good results. It helps if you put a small eq notch at where the 2nd subharmonic peak is in an analyzer. It cleans up the sub and leaves a bit more room for a tighter kick or drum. Sub synth works better for this.


----------

